# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  :.:|راهنمایی برای تغییر مدرسه - نظرتون چیه؟|:.:

## AmirAria

سلام .
من دو سال پیش آزمون سمپاد قبول شدم و نرفتم و یه جوری بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیم رو کردم .
الان توی مدرسه نمونه درس میخونم .
امسال توی کلاس ما اصلا جو رقابت نبود و فقط یه نفر دانش آموز اکتیو و فعال داشت کلاسمون (من نبودم  :Yahoo (94): ) که اونم سال دیگه میره تجربی 
چون به قول دوستان از وسطای سال متحول شدم میخوام ببینم امسال امکان داره بتونم مدرسه ام رو به سمپاد تغییر بدم ؟[ حالا به هر روشی ( :Yahoo (4): )]
فقط به دلیل جو درس خون تر میخوام این کار رو بکنم ولی به نظر شما ارزش داره نزدیک 700 تا 800 تومن شهریه بدم و این کار رو بکنم ؟ (پرسیدم 350 تومنه ) 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Saeed735

ینی الان میخای بری سمپاد فقط واسه یرقابتش؟مطمنی اونجا جو رقابت هست؟؟؟

----------


## AmirAria

> ینی الان میخای بری سمپاد فقط واسه یرقابتش؟مطمنی اونجا جو رقابت هست؟؟؟


آره آشنام با محیطش .
هرچی باشه از کلاس الانم بالاتره میزان رقابتش .

----------


## Catman

> آره آشنام با محیطش .
> هرچی باشه از کلاس الانم بالاتره میزان رقابتش .




سمپاد هر سال ازمون ورودی میگیره برای همه پایه هااحتمالا ،فقط باید منتظر باشین که تاریخ ازمونش رو اعلام کنه(ازاین لحاظ اطلاع رسانیشون ضعیفه)

----------


## AmirAria

> سمپاد هر سال ازمون ورودی میگیره برای همه پایه هااحتمالا ،فقط باید منتظر باشین که تاریخ ازمونش رو اعلام کنه(ازاین لحاظ اطلاع رسانیشون ضعیفه)


ورودی هفتم رو گرفتن ، ورودی اول دبیرستان هم نبوده که بگیرن ، احتمال داره رد شده باشه؟  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Catman

نمیدونم زیاد درجریان تاریخ برگزاری ازمونش نیستم
ولی هرسال تعدادی اخراجی دارن احتمالا که جایگزین میگیرن
با سمپاد شهرتون تماس بگیرین شرایط رو بگین اطلاعات میدن بهتون

----------


## Mohammad.h

سمپاد چیه؟

----------


## AmirAria

> سمپاد چیه؟


تیزهوشان

----------


## Mohammad.h

خب بستگی ب خودت داره 
اگه خیلی وابسته ب جو اطرافت هستی برو 
ولی اگه ارادت اونقد قوی هس ک خودت بخونی همونجا بمون
سال چندمی؟

----------


## kouchoulou

آقا برو...
حتی به زور هم شده برو...
من سرِ همین نبودن رقیب نابود شدم :Yahoo (21): 
برو جایی که رقیب قدرتمند داشته باشی...

----------


## AmirAria

> خب بستگی ب خودت داره 
> اگه خیلی وابسته ب جو اطرافت هستی برو 
> ولی اگه ارادت اونقد قوی هس ک خودت بخونی همونجا بمون
> سال چندمی؟


دوم ، میخوام برم سوم

----------


## Mohammad.h

> دوم ، میخوام برم سوم


 :Yahoo (77):  پس چطور 17 سالته؟؟

ب خودت بستگی داره ولی اگه میخوای بری الان برو

چون سالهای بعد ضربه میخوری...
مثلا من چهارم ک بودم مدرسه عوض کردم تقریبا داغون شدم!!

----------


## AmirAria

> پس چطور 17 سالته؟؟
> 
> ب خودت بستگی داره ولی اگه میخوای بری الان برو
> 
> چون سالهای بعد ضربه میخوری...
> مثلا من چهارم ک بودم مدرسه عوض کردم تقریبا داغون شدم!!


همینطوری زدم اونو 
16 م

----------


## f68

ینی بدون چون و چرا برو 

ما موندین مدرسه دولتی وضعمون این شد 

دوست خودم ضعیف کلاس بود نمونه رو اورد منم اوردم اون رف من نرفتم 

دانش اموز ضعیف تبدیل شد به زرنگ کلاس 

منی ک زرنگ کلاس بودم با موندن پیش این لات لوتا ضعیف کلاس شدم (کلاس ما الان زرنگش منم با معدل 10 و یدونه تجدید  :Yahoo (21):  

اونا کلاسشون زیست کمپله چیه کار میکردن (  اسمشم بلد نیسم بگم

ما هم گام به گام کار میکردیم ( حفظ میکردیم 

ینی کاش برگردم عقب . هیچی دیگ حتما برو.

----------


## Catman

از نظرمنم اگر سطح مدرسه تیزهوشانتون بالاتر از سایر مدارس شهرتونه برین بهتره
من خودم متاسفانه فریب یک عده از دبیرا و بچه ها روخوردم و رفتم مدرسه ای که فقط دونفرمون رقابت داشتیم .....والان هم اینجام :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellion

> سلام .
> من دو سال پیش آزمون سمپاد قبول شدم و نرفتم و یه جوری بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیم رو کردم .
> الان توی مدرسه نمونه درس میخونم .
> امسال توی کلاس ما اصلا جو رقابت نبود و فقط یه نفر دانش آموز اکتیو و فعال داشت کلاسمون (من نبودم ) که اونم سال دیگه میره تجربی 
> چون به قول دوستان از وسطای سال متحول شدم میخوام ببینم امسال امکان داره بتونم مدرسه ام رو به سمپاد تغییر بدم ؟[ حالا به هر روشی ()]
> فقط به دلیل جو درس خون تر میخوام این کار رو بکنم ولی به نظر شما ارزش داره نزدیک 700 تا 800 تومن شهریه بدم و این کار رو بکنم ؟ (پرسیدم 350 تومنه ) 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


سلام داداش من خودم سمپادیم یه چیزایی رو بهت میگم :
1- معلما خوبن و فقط کمی بیشتر از کتاب و تا حد مفهوم درسو میدن .. البته ما تو مدرسمون فقط دبیر ریاضی و شیمی رو قبول دارم بقیه رو حتی جزوشم نمینویسم و خودم میخونم 
2- بخاطر رقابت هم آره واقعا رقابت شدیده بخصوص همه تو قلمچی امسال رقیب هم شده بودن 
3- فک نکن چون تیزهوشانه همه خر خونن نه اتفاقا شاید تو یه کلاس 5 ..6 نفر پیدا بشه خرخون بقیه همه سیاهی لشکرن یا حد متوسط ولی بازم همین متوسطه تو مدرسه های دیگه شاهکار کرده ... 
4- هینطور که میدونی ورودیش به صورت آزمونه و فک نکنم کسیو از سال دوم بیارن من که تو مدرسمون همچنین چیزی ندیدم البته فقط واسه رشته انساسنی این کارو کردن اونم چون تعداد شون کم بود (11نفر بودن الان 20 نفرن)
5- شهریه رو هم 800 تومن از ما گرفتن 600 خود شهریه 200 م کلاس فوق برنامه (اون 200 تومن الکی بود حرومشون شه)

حرف آخر : اگ میتونی حتما برو چون جو رقابت واقعا وادارت میکنه که توپ بخونی

----------


## marsad

> آقا برو...
> حتی به زور هم شده برو...
> من سرِ همین نبودن رقیب نابود شدم
> برو جایی که رقیب قدرتمند داشته باشی...


نظر این برادرمون از دید من کاملا درسته
حتما برو تو رقابت درس خونها تا بدونی کی به کیه

----------


## parmida

عجیبه داستان من برعکسه! مدرسه نمونه می رم،ولی اینقدر رقابت بالاست و همه خرخونن دهنمون رو سرویس کردن. تابستون که از مرداد کلاس می ذارن،تو طول مدرسه ها خفه مون می کنن اینقدر کار می کشن ازمون.معدل همه در یک سطحه،معدل زیر هجده خیلی کم داریم.ولی اینقدر فشار رومون هست که من می خوام مدرسمو عوض کنم و برم یه جایی که کمتر سخت بگیرن، خیلی جو می دن اینجا و استرسش بالاست.

----------


## ZOLFA

> سلام .
> من دو سال پیش آزمون سمپاد قبول شدم و نرفتم و یه جوری بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیم رو کردم .
> الان توی مدرسه نمونه درس میخونم .
> امسال توی کلاس ما اصلا جو رقابت نبود و فقط یه نفر دانش آموز اکتیو و فعال داشت کلاسمون (من نبودم ) که اونم سال دیگه میره تجربی 
> چون به قول دوستان از وسطای سال متحول شدم میخوام ببینم امسال امکان داره بتونم مدرسه ام رو به سمپاد تغییر بدم ؟[ حالا به هر روشی ()]
> فقط به دلیل جو درس خون تر میخوام این کار رو بکنم ولی به نظر شما ارزش داره نزدیک 700 تا 800 تومن شهریه بدم و این کار رو بکنم ؟ (پرسیدم 350 تومنه ) 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.



تنها توصیه میکنم 

اولویتتون دانش اموز های اون مدرسه و حو رقابتی باشه که بینشون هست حتی اگه بدترین دبیرارو داشته باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MeHDi96

برو ولي خيييلي درس بخون و ازشون عقب نمون. چون خيلي راحت نا اميد ميشي. 

موفق باشي…

----------


## new boy

من که به این رقابت و فلان و بیسار اعتقاد ندارم ...

اگه وضع الان مدرستون از لحاظ تربیتی بده برو یه مدرسه دیگه اگه بد نیست الزامی نیست بری یه مدرسه دیگه
خیلی از آدم ها تو مدرسه عادی درس خوندن میران مطالعه عادی داشتند و قبول شدند...

این رو هم بگم من با این اعتقادم هیچی نشدم .. حالا خود دانید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## pedram naft

ارزش داره

----------


## مسیح

خیلیا میرن سمپاد و نتیجه ای که فکر میکنن نمیگیرن و خیلی خیلی بشون فشار میارن از طرف مدرسه که انقد لازم نیست
اولا با خودت رقابت کن و سعی کن از دفعه ی قبلت بهتر باشی که این خیلی تاثیر داره
دوما میتونی آزمون ثبت نام کنی که تو جو رقابت باشی

----------


## khaan

خودت با خودت رقابت کن. برو آزمون ثبت نام کن و هر آزمون به آزمون به خودت قول بده که پیشرفت میکنی. این کارها غیر ضروری هستن و سازنده نیستن

----------


## AmirAria

دوستان ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون 
تصمیم خودم رو گرفتم و موندنی شدم .
چون برای سال دیگه لیست دبیرای درخواستی کلاسمون رو ارائه دادیم و دبیرای سطح یکی قراره داشته باشیم 
لطفا این تایپک بسته شه  @Defne

----------

